# Do drivers tip doormen?



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Please explain HOW I would be get bigger passenger fares by tipping?


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

If the doorman knows where customers are going he can pass that customer on to you as a rider. All they have to do is ask of they need a car and where they're going.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> If the doorman knows where customers are going he can pass that customer on to you as a rider. All they have to do is ask of they need a car and where they're going.


I'm trying to figure out how the doorman is influencing which pax uber sends to


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Uber isn't part of that equation.

You would have a fare were you would keep 100%.

This probably works better with black cars at clubs and hotels


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Uber isn't part of that equation.
> 
> You would have a fare were you would keep 100%.
> 
> This probably works better with black cars at clubs and hotels


isnt that operating as a *********?


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Depends on the area. I would think you could be a private driver any where.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Depends on the area. I would think you could be a private driver any where.


No.


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Why not?

Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.

What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I run as a livery cab, private taxi, black car service, all the same thing. I often tip the doorman or valets at major hotels, I give em a $5 bill wrapped around 5 or 6 of my business cards, and tell them I split my tips with the valets, and will give it to them daily, some days I get several rides from the hotel. These are full taxi fare rides, not fuber or gryft rates. It works best if you focus on one hotel, get to know the door man ect.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Why not?
> 
> Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.
> 
> What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


Who says you need to be a licensed physician? Just start your own one person medical practice.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> This probably works better with black cars at clubs and hotels


That's exactly how it works in the high end industry. Not only do I kickback doormen and the concierge, but I give them very discounted charters for when they need transportation services. For the small amount of kickbacks I give the reward is tenfold.

In the high end transportation business it's all about service, but with Uber it's only about a ride. That's the difference between $5/mile and $.70/mile.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Why not?
> 
> Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.
> 
> What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


That cost a lot of money.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Why not?
> 
> Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.
> 
> What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


Buy your own commercial insurance too. That works for a full timer, maybe.

Regarding tipping out to doormen or anyone, not possible when you don't carry cash, and I don't. Once in a while I get a ping from a bar employee for a customer, and you can guess what condition that customer is in. They're not doing me any favors!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city?


Cab and limousine drivers pay off hotel doormen all the time for the better fares.



Dave Bust said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the doorman is influencing which pax uber sends to


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Jazzbaseball said:


> Depends on the area. I would think you could be a private driver any where.


I do not know what the law is in Minnesota, but, in the Capital of Your Nation and the two states that border it, TNC drivers are specifically prohibited from accepting street hails. The only way that a TNC driver can accept passengers is through an application. That, also is specifically stated in the laws that are on the books in the Capital of Your Nation and the two states that border it. Uber's lawyers and lobbyists wrote the bill that the District of Columbia City Council passed, so Uber put that language into it.

Uber has a nationwide policy against accepting street hails. It defines anything other than what comes from an application as a street hail. The policy provides for immediate de-activation; no questions asked. In short, you can accept customers from the Lyft or VIA APPLICATION, but you can not accept customers who wave at you, call you or are rendered unto you by someone who calls you.

In fact, if you try to run customers off-application in the Capital of Your Nation, as that is illegal, it is specifically excluded under both your insurance and Uber's. This means that if you decide to wrap your car around a light post and your passenger is injured, your house will go up for sale to pay the judgment.

I do not know the law in Minnesota, but, you would do well to check it before you try it.

This cab driver REFUSES to buy trips from doormen. In fact, until someone invented Adrian Fenty, the lowest form of life was a hotel doorman.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is why not

Minneapolis regs: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw0PALuQAl3glJbW1pSYy-c1

Some Minnesota statutes: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=65B.472&ved=2ahUKEwiHoNKQ4sDbAhVGQq0KHZWrC94QFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0hiLC0OuPHqYh4L7UXgvRI


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


That's something cab drivers do, definitely. I'm not sure if Uber drivers would benefit from it since doormen can't control which Uber/Lyft drivers receive the various pings.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I see you Ants are versed at all in the doorman game. LMAO...
I'd say 50% of ALL rides that are actually profitable enough to owe taxes are doorman rides.



kcdrvr15 said:


> I run as a livery cab, private taxi, black car service, all the same thing. I often tip the doorman or valets at major hotels, I give em a $5 bill wrapped around 5 or 6 of my business cards, and tell them I split my tips with the valets, and will give it to them daily, some days I get several rides from the hotel. These are full taxi fare rides, not fuber or gryft rates. It works best if you focus on one hotel, get to know the door man ect.


Are your doormen alcoholics like the ones I know. I get worried that these fools will get fired since they are slugging handles of liqour on duty.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

If I drop a passenger at a high end hotel I might ask the doorman whether they have a lot of check outs later that day or the next day. For example Is Today the last day of any conventions there

If yes I might decide to hang out near that hotel and hope for an airport ride



dirtylee said:


> I see you Ants are versed at all in the doorman game. LMAO...
> I'd say 50% of ALL rides that are actually profitable enough to owe taxes are doorman rides.
> 
> Are your doormen alcoholics like the ones I know. I get worried that these fools will get fired since they are slugging handles of liqour on duty.


No more than the Uber drivers I've met


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Who says you need to be a licensed physician? Just start your own one person medical practice.


Lol your comparing driving to being a doctor. You could be funny... but no90


oldfart said:


> If I drop a passenger at a high end hotel I might ask the doorman whether they have a lot of check outs later that day or the next day. For example Is Today the last day of any conventions there
> 
> If yes I might decide to hang out near that hotel and hope for an airport ride
> 
> No more than the Uber drivers I've met


Next time you drop at hotel, slip the doorman or valet a 5 bill, with some business cards. Tell him you split tips with doorman, here's something in advance, Ill be parked close, can you get me a good ride?

Works wonders


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Lol your comparing driving to being a doctor. You could be funny... but no90


Ever hear of *reductio ad absurdum?*


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


This is a cost of doing business as a taxi company...

However... Orlando has it down to a contractual science it's so deeply imbeded with how things work.

Each cab company has sole contracts with certain hotels/properties to queue up cars at the hotels.

The cab company pays the hotel who let them (And only them) queue up at the curb.

Every cab company has properties like this.

When i owned my own cab i had several hotels like this.

Now i just don't bother.

With uber/lyft there's no point in doing this. It is honestly one upside to the uber/lyft game.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Why not?
> 
> Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.
> 
> What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


Well yea if you get the license, permit and commercial insurance you can be a private livery driver. Many do this for strip clubs too.

If a driver has all the above, he aint the average uber driver.

The average uber driver isnt going to spend $600 a month in insurance just to tip a doorman for a private customer in their Hyundai Elantra. How much would that customer really be prepared to pay you for a private ride in a Hyundai Elantra? Lol


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> not possible when you don't carry cash, and I don't.


That cracks me up like you couldn't get cash if you wanted too??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Who says you need to be a licensed physician? Just start your own one person medical practice.


.....Which is great until you start crossing professional boundaries, and then it starts to get a bit tricky at times.
However......you can alleviate a lot of stress in these situations by also having your own one person law firm.

.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

PTUber said:


> That cracks me up like you couldn't get cash if you wanted too??


I could but there's no reason to. Tolls are EZ-Pass, and even the places where I get gas there's no surcharge for cards so if I have even a dollar in my pocket, it was a cash tip.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> I believe the correct term is Roma Cab.


I call myself a 'free


dirtylee said:


> I see you Ants are versed at all in the doorman game. LMAO...
> I'd say 50% of ALL rides that are actually profitable enough to owe taxes are doorman rides.
> 
> Are your doormen alcoholics like the ones I know. I get worried that these fools will get fired since they are slugging handles of liqour on duty.


No, mostly starving college students, they work for tips too, so I tip em, and in return i get calls for good trips


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I call myself a 'free
> 
> No, mostly starving college students, they work for tips too, so I tip em, and in return i get calls for good trips


How does this normally work? They call you in advance with a scheduled ride or you just happen to be in the area when they have a need?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> How does this normally work? They call you in advance with a scheduled ride or you just happen to be in the area when they have a need?


It's like waiting at the airport.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Uber isn't part of that equation.
> 
> You would have a fare were you would keep 100%.
> 
> This probably works better with black cars at clubs and hotels


Then let's say you get into an accident on personal auto insurance...you are more screwed then how Uber screws you daily.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Nobody tips the poor uneducated doorman


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

I have an Acura TL and it might be just nice enough of a car to see if I could get some regulars. 

Such as runs to the Airport or even some business from some of the nicer hotels nearby at checkout. 

I kind of want to do a little research before I try it though. 

I'm currently just driving during the day since that's what fits my schedule.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the doorman is influencing which pax uber sends to


Doormen, valets security sometimes are asked to call a cab or private car for people, just kickback for a referral

Kinda like how stripclubs give driver some of the door money

It's the circle of life simba lol



Jazzbaseball said:


> I have an Acura TL and it might be just nice enough of a car to see if I could get some regulars.
> 
> Such as runs to the Airport or even some business from some of the nicer hotels nearby at checkout.
> 
> ...


Imo sedans are tough, most want suvs limo tint etc.

Go for it anyway, you have to spend a few hundred dollars to win a scratch off ticket sometimes. I sometimes drop off a can of red bull or rockstars, they will remember you lol


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jazzbaseball said:


> Why not?
> 
> Even if there's licensing requirements by a city you could still be your own driver.
> 
> What says you have to be with a cab company? Start your own one person operation.


Sometimes the hurdles met are excessive. Depends on local regulations.



kcdrvr15 said:


> Lol your comparing driving to being a doctor. You could be funny... but no90
> 
> Next time you drop at hotel, slip the doorman or valet a 5 bill, with some business cards. Tell him you split tips with doorman, here's something in advance, Ill be parked close, can you get me a good ride?
> 
> Works wonders


Most pax just call their own Uber. Everything would have to be done off app. This was quite common before Uber/Lyft. I used to circle the downtown hotels and steal the pax from dweebs who paid off doormen. You be pax get into the first car to show up, they don't care about your deal wth the doorman


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well yea if you get the license, permit and commercial insurance you can be a private livery driver. Many do this for strip clubs too.
> 
> If a driver has all the above, he aint the average uber driver.
> 
> The average uber driver isnt going to spend $600 a month in insurance just to tip a doorman for a private customer in their Hyundai Elantra. How much would that customer really be prepared to pay you for a private ride in a Hyundai Elantra? Lol


where do you get the $600 month for commercial insurance ? My 2009 Lincoln towncar, with commercial livery insurance my insurance bill is $694 every 6 months. Thats $115 month or $ 3.85 a day..... full coverage w/ $1k deductible

the "taxi" permit is your commercial drivers lic ( in Missouri ) commercial insurance and a yearly safety inspection by state hiway patrol.



Rat said:


> Sometimes the hurdles met are excessive. Depends on local regulations.
> 
> Most pax just call their own Uber. Everything would have to be done off app. This was quite common before Uber/Lyft. I used to circle the downtown hotels and steal the pax from dweebs who paid off doormen. You be pax get into the first car to show up, they don't care about your deal wth the doorman


LOL, I'm doing that now, circle the downtown or the main street strip hotels, 1st pass stop, say hi, tip the doorman... A little bit of charm goes a long way..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> where do you get the $600 month for commercial insurance ? My 2009 Lincoln towncar, with commercial livery insurance my insurance bill is $694 every 6 months. Thats $115 month or $ 3.85 a day..... full coverage w/ $1k deductible
> 
> the "taxi" permit is your commercial drivers lic ( in Missouri ) commercial insurance and a yearly safety inspection by state hiway patrol.
> 
> LOL, I'm doing that now, circle the downtown or the main street strip hotels, 1st pass stop, say hi, tip the doorman... A little bit of charm goes a long way..


Geico Commercial. Thats cheaper than personal insurances in the last 2 places ive lived (Texas and Georgia; Tennesse was cheap at around $50 a month) but you are in Kansas City. I dont know what insurance rates are like up there but in Atlanta where I looked up commercial insurance with $2,000,000 umbrella coverage it was about $500 a month for a Sedan and $600 a month for an SUV.

Ive never seen a Commercial policy use the term "full coverage". Its usually a matter of how much overall coverage you have. Ive heard of $250,000 and $500,000 coverage but that is not enough for a commercial policy because you, as the business owner, are going to not only owe on damage and inuries but will more than likely also get sued. Thats why Uber has a $1,000,000 liability coverage on all their drivers and im sure has additional coverage for themselves as a whole for any large scale lawsuit.

If You managed to get a million dollar commercial umbrella insurance policy for $115 a month, youre a maverick and we should worship at your feet. Many people are having a hard time finding personal insurance for that amount here in Texas. I was quoted $250 a month by all the major companies but Texas has notoriously high insurance cost.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Geico Commercial. Thats cheaper than personal insurances in the last 2 places ive lived (Texas and Georgia; Tennesse was cheap at around $50 a month) but you are in Kansas City. I dont know what insurance rates are like up there but in Atlanta where I looked up commercial insruance with $2,000,000 umbrella coverage it was about 450 a month for a Sedan and 600 a month for an SUV.
> 
> Ive never seen a Commercial policy use the term "full coverage". Its usually a matter of how much overall coverage you have. Ive heard of $250,000 and $500,000 coverage but that is not enough for a commercial policy because you, as the business owner, are going to not only owe on damage and inuries but will more than likely also get sued. Thats why Uber has a $1,000,000 liability coverage on all their drivers and im sure has additional coverage for themselves as a whole for any large scale lawsuit.
> 
> If You managed to get a million dollar commercial umbrella insurance policy for $115 a month, youre a maverick and we should worship at your feet. Many people are having a hard time finding personal insurance for that amount here in Texas. I was quoted $250 a month by all the major companies but Texas has notoriously high insurance cost.


1 mil is plenty enough


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> 1 mil is plenty enough


I'd rather be safe than sorry in the highly litigious society we live in. I obviously never went through with it, not worth it as a part timer, but $115 for anywhere near $1,000,000 commercial umbrella sound right to you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd rather be safe than sorry in the highly litigious society we live in. I obviously never went through with it, not worth it as a part timer, but $115 for anywhere near $1,000,000 commercial umbrella sound right to you?


In my market around 300s is a good price but a higher deductible

$115 sounds like a scam lol but different market


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> In my market around 300s is a good price but a higher deductible
> 
> $115 sounds like a scam lol but different market


The number Im hearing in my market is a little more, but that may be because of my age The business is there I think, Ive been doing a little research here in Ft Myers... I ask every passenger now, whether they use uber on a regular basis.. Ive found several that uber every day to and from work, others that travel too and from the airport on a weekly basis. and Ive met a number of older people that use uber for every doctors visit.. And then there are the folks I take from the airport to a hotel... every one of these folks returns to the airport in a week or so. Ive been giving my card to all these folks and now do several scheduled rides every week.. I do it all on the app, but I dont think Id have any problem getting these people to go off the app.

Im doing about $4000 a month uber and lyft. If I did just half my rides off the app I think I would increase my take by about $1000... That would be more than enough to cover the commercial insurance and other costs of operating a business.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

oldfart said:


> The number Im hearing in my market is a little more, but that may be because of my age The business is there I think, Ive been doing a little research here in Ft Myers... I ask every passenger now, whether they use uber on a regular basis.. Ive found several that uber every day to and from work, others that travel too and from the airport on a weekly basis. and Ive met a number of older people that use uber for every doctors visit.. And then there are the folks I take from the airport to a hotel... every one of these folks returns to the airport in a week or so. Ive been giving my card to all these folks and now do several scheduled rides every week.. I do it all on the app, but I dont think Id have any problem getting these people to go off the app.
> 
> Im doing about $4000 a month uber and lyft. If I did just half my rides off the app I think I would increase my take by about $1000... That would be more than enough to cover the commercial insurance and other costs of operating a business.


The problem is after a few rides sometimes uber blocks you from a request from the same rider. Lyft is even worse, unless you are the only car in the area you will not get the same rider twice in a row from my experience. You will inevitably hit a wall and after requesting over and over again its possible the credit card company or u/l may buy a temp block on the account from ordering any Uber's if it's a nice ride. This may screw the rider upon arrival at their destination.

I would love to do everything through app but you should be prepared with a square reader in case. Plus most of these guys prefer invoices anyway.

I think you are doing great research lol, there is a few categories you are missing and I am sure I will discover some new ones as well.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> The problem is after a few rides sometimes uber blocks you from a request from the same rider. Lyft is even worse, unless you are the only car in the area you will not get the same rider twice in a row from my experience. You will inevitably hit a wall and after requesting over and over again its possible the credit card company or u/l may buy a temp block on the account from ordering any Uber's if it's a nice ride. This may screw the rider upon arrival at their destination.
> 
> I would love to do everything through app but you should be prepared with a square reader in case. Plus most of these guys prefer invoices anyway.
> 
> I think you are doing great research lol, there is a few categories you are missing and I am sure I will discover some new ones as well.


I'm sure that there is a lot I haven't thought of yet but I've seen enough to convince me to call an insurance agent. And I have a card reader on the way from pay pal ( I would have done square except that i already have a Paypal business account from a previous life.)

I haven't experienced any issues with using the app on my " by appointment" rides, but it dosent matter. I'll be collecting the full fare as soon as I get my permit and insurance

I don't begrudge Uber any of their money but I would rather have the whole fare and not just the 60%I got on my last ride last night

That $11 difference on just one ride a day will pay my commercial insurance

Uber is fine for a part time gig. But if you are serious about this, you have to make it a real business with real business expenses.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> where do you get the $600 month for commercial insurance ? My 2009 Lincoln towncar, with commercial livery insurance my insurance bill is $694 every 6 months. Thats $115 month or $ 3.85 a day..... full coverage w/ $1k deductible
> 
> the "taxi" permit is your commercial drivers lic ( in Missouri ) commercial insurance and a yearly safety inspection by state hiway patrol.
> 
> LOL, I'm doing that now, circle the downtown or the main street strip hotels, 1st pass stop, say hi, tip the doorman... A little bit of charm goes a long way..


Where do you get your Insurance?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rat said:


> Where do you get your Insurance?


My question too

I've been quoted $5000-$6000/ year


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

oldfart said:


> My question too
> 
> I've been quoted $5000-$6000/ year


$0 deductible?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Rat said:


> Where do you get your Insurance?


Progressive Commercial Insur, web site gives number to call...

In Missouri and Kansas, commercial livery ins only starts getting really expensive if you buy the 500K policy, which is really for larger vehicles, +8 pax. For livery, 8 pax or less, not that much more than full coverage, give em a call and get a quote.. ps. I drive as sole proprietor, no other bussiness ins. Thinking of adding a blanket liability to my policy..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A lot of people would advise you to get a LLC


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> A lot of people would advise you to get a LLC


I was about to say that especially if hes only has 250,000 is coverage or lower.

Might hit a car full of people with a full car yourself. No way will $250,000 cover all your liability and pending lawsuits.

I operate under the philosphy of being covered for worst case scenario not just what I hope will be a basic outcome .

8 pax or more but not taking into account the vehicle You also hit could be full as well. Just not worth the risk in my opinion but if youre ok with the risk of being under insured, if you feel you can take that risk and have enough time on this earth to recover from a bankruptcy or have no assets to lose, by all means do you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't know why but get a lot of free advice from riders. It's like a scratch and dent shark tank advisory council from regular riders lol


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Progressive Commercial Insur, web site gives number to call...
> 
> In Missouri and Kansas, commercial livery ins only starts getting really expensive if you buy the 500K policy, which is really for larger vehicles, +8 pax. For livery, 8 pax or less, not that much more than full coverage, give em a call and get a quote.. ps. I drive as sole proprietor, no other bussiness ins. Thinking of adding a blanket liability to my policy..


Progressive quoted me $5,000/year. Minimum state requirement is $1,000,000,000 liability. The rate you are claiming you pay is less than full coverage for a personal vehicle.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> Progressive quoted me $5,000/year. Minimum state requirement is $1,000,000,000 liability. The rate you are claiming you pay is less than full coverage for a personal vehicle.


Dear effin' god what state do you live in that requires a minimum of $1 BILLION dollar liability insurance?!?!

Jokes aside, quotes are state dependent .Some states are cheaper than others. I was paying $60 or so a month for Hybrid Commercial in Atlanta with Geico and when I moved to texas they wanted $250 a month.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Progressive Commercial Insur, web site gives number to call...
> 
> In Missouri and Kansas, commercial livery ins only starts getting really expensive if you buy the 500K policy, which is really for larger vehicles, +8 pax. For livery, 8 pax or less, not that much more than full coverage, give em a call and get a quote.. ps. I drive as sole proprietor, no other bussiness ins. Thinking of adding a blanket liability to my policy..


Just cked my policy, liability $50k/$100k/25k
Comprehensive $7k
Collision, roadside asst, uninsured motr, underinsured motr, medical pymts 1k


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I was about to say that especially if hes only has 250,000 is coverage or lower.
> 
> Might hit a car full of people with a full car yourself. No way will $250,000 cover all your liability and pending lawsuits.
> 
> ...


IMHO I will only buy the required amount of insurance for my class of vehicle, not more. The insurance industry is good at marketing fear, but doing my research in my area, carrying more than the required amount of commercial insurance is increasing your risk for a law suit. If sued, they can only get damages up to my limit to my insurance. They can't take my home, my retirement, my personal belongs, ect, all they could take is the car, or whats left of it and my commercial bank account.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> IMHO I will only buy the required amount of insurance for my class of vehicle, not more. The insurance industry is good at marketing fear, but doing my research in my area, carrying more than the required amount of commercial insurance is increasing your risk for a law suit. If sued, they can only get damages up to my limit to my insurance. They can't take my home, my retirement, my personal belongs, ect, all they could take is the car, or whats left of it and my commercial bank account.


Your liability is no better than the average personal insurance. What makes you think your personal assets is safe if you cause a massive accident? Unless Kansas/Missouri has some kind of law that protects you from liability somehow. If you had an LLC I understand but you're just running as sole prop.

Its not marketing fear, its math. If you have 4 people in your car and you hit another car with 5 people in it, you think 100k is enough to cover more than one of their medical bills, muchless any punitive suit?

Hard to imaging any state has laws that prevents your personal assets from being subject to judgement in a case where your insurance only covers a fraction of the damages caused.

If you Feel safe with your coverages, more power to ya! Make that money!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Dear effin' god what state do you live in that requires a minimum of $1 BILLION dollar liability insurance?!?!
> 
> Jokes aside, quotes are state dependent .Some states are cheaper than others. I was paying $60 or so a month for Hybrid Commercial in Atlanta with Geico and when I moved to texas they wanted $250 a month.


Too many zeros. Should be $1 million


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lol for a billion liability I will crash my car for you for 15 million and admit guilt for you lol


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol for a billion liability I will crash my car for you for 15 million and admit guilt for you lol


Insurance fraud is already common


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you Feel safe with your coverages, more power to ya! Make that money!


I do, but thank you for your input, and the same to you my friend, Make More Money !


----------



## mr822344 (Jun 3, 2018)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


does doorman tip driver? there's your answer.


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

mr822344 said:


> does doorman tip driver? there's your answer.


Last night a Doorman did send me a referral


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, until someone invented Adrian Fenty, the lowest form of life was a hotel doorman.


Oh really? In Boston many of the doormen report over 6 figures in income and I say report because theirs is mostly cash so who knows how much they really make. Whether you are tipping them for rides or not the doormen at hotels can be important to ride share drivers. Treat them with respect and they will return in kind. They are just doing a job and trying to make a living like we are.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jaackil said:


> Oh really? In Boston many of the doormen report over 6 figures in income and I say report because theirs is mostly cash so who knows how much they really make. Whether you are tipping them for rides or not the doormen at hotels can be important to ride share drivers. Treat them with respect and they will return in kind. They are just doing a job and trying to make a living like we are.


Thats the secret to this thing
"treat everyone with respect"


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

No !! what I do I bring mother in law along, she's happy and out the house and not driving me nuts and the doormen love me forever and also let me use the 5 star toilets. However she can drive them mad. She has lost her looks ,So some hotels I have to avoid the doorman


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Treat them with respect and they will return in kind.


*YES, REALLY.*

Perhaps they will in Boston, but that is not the case in the Capital of Your Nation.


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh well pardon me kind sir. Lol


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *YES, REALLY.*
> 
> Perhaps they will in Boston, but that is not the case in the Capital of Your Nation.


Well of course not if you only go to Motel 6.



oldfart said:


> Thats the secret to this thing
> "treat everyone with respect"


I guess it is an idea lost on some of the younger generation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Well of course not if you only go to Motel 6.


.............and who told you that I go "only to Motel 6"? Whoever told you that told _*you*_ a *lie*.

We have only one Motel 6 in the Capital of Your Nation. It has a desk clerk, but no doorman.

There are a few in the suburbs. I know where they are, but never have tried to learn if they have doormen.

The Motel 6 In Tewksbury has a desk clerk, but no doorman.

I do not know about the one in Danvers.

The one in Deerfield is gone, but it never had a doorman. It did have a desk clerk.

Something suggests to me that Motel 6 does not employ doormen, but I can not be sure if that is a nationwide policy. The two that still exist with which I am familiar do not. The third, which no longer exists, did not.

Do more research before you try to criticise.


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

Wow! I bet your a fun driver to have a ride in your car. Lol


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............and who told you that I go "only to Motel 6"? Whoever told you that told _*you*_ a *lie*.
> 
> We have only one Motel 6 in the Capital of Your Nation. It has a desk clerk, but no doorman.
> 
> ...


Wow you know exactly where every one is but you don't don't go to them. Oh ok


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Wow you know exactly where every one is but you don't don't go to them. Oh ok


Are there only three Motel 6 motels in the U.S. of A.?


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are there only three Motel 6 motels in the U.S. of A.?


I don't know, you tell me, I don't go to motel 6


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> I don't know, you tell me, I don't go to motel 6


For someone who "does not go there", you seem to know something about it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jazzbaseball said:


> *Do drivers tip doormen?*


Priorities, priorities and more to the point....do doormen tip drivers? And even more importantly, do doorwomen tip drivers?

.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For someone who "does not go there", you seem to know something about it.


I am not the one who knew the locations.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> I am not the one who knew the locations.


You were the first to mention it, so you must know something about it. How did you learn all that you know about it? You must have been there to know as much as you seem to think that you know about it.

You seem to think that I went there, so you must know where they are if you are so sure that I was there.
What makes you so sure that I was there?

.......other than that...................................

Unlike your average UberX driver, we cab drivers tend to know where the hotels are in our jurisdiction of licensure. It is part of the job. This would explain why I know where the one is in the Capital of Your Nation. In a city like this, where the tourists come, people often stay in hotels. There are times when hotel rooms are at a premium here. People will stay anywhere. Thus, those of us who actually know what we are doing out here know where the hotels are. We do not need a GPS to find them, either.

As for the one that used to be in Deerfield: Seta Rampersad: Google it. I was spending more than a little bit of time in that part of the Commonwealth at the time.

As for those in Danvers and Tewksbury, I am originally from that part of the Commonwealth. It might make sense that I might know something about my home.

In addition to doing some research before you criticise, taking a moment for careful consideration is not a bad idea, either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> you are a cab driver


*R*eading *I*s *F*undamental. Sometimes it is rendered "*R*eading *I*s [your] *F*riend. If you were to read my I.D. box, you would see "Driving: Uber Taxi".

...........or are you just now figuring out that?

Uber offers taxis here, as it does in Boston.

In addition, I do drive UberX.

Keep on criticising. Thus far, you have criticised without research, thought and now reading. What is your fourth?

Do note that I am passing over the disdain for cab drivers.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *R*eading *I*s *F*undamental. Sometimes it is rendered "*R*eading *I*s [your] *F*riend. If you were to read my I.D. box, you would see "Driving: Uber Taxi".
> 
> ...........or are you just now figuring out that?
> 
> ...


 Ah no wrong again there is no Uber Taxi in Boston. Who didn't do their research? Who didn't read? You are an Uber driver no matter what you want to call yourself. And no matter what city you are in. You are in no position to say anyone is the lowest form of life. Seriously from where you are you are looking up not down especially with your attitude. You must be a real joy to ride with. I am sure your pasengers really love you!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Ah no wrong again there is no Uber Taxi in Boston.
> 
> Who didn't do their research?
> 
> ...


It is you who are incorrect. There is Uber Taxi in Boston. In fact, we have a Boston hack who uses Uber Taxi. Further, I just checked Uber's website and "Taxi" shows as one of the options.

Look in the mirror.

The poster that I have quoted.................

The poster that I have quoted.......................

Again, look in the mirror.

..................and there is supposed to be something wrong with that?

When you consider that I know far more about this business than you even pretend to know, I am in a position to call anyone anything when discussing this business.

I am.

They do.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> A lot of people would advise you to get a LLC





steveK2016 said:


> I was about to say that especially if hes only has 250,000 is coverage or lower.
> 
> Might hit a car full of people with a full car yourself. No way will $250,000 cover all your liability and pending lawsuits.
> 
> ...


An LLC won't give you protection if you YOU are the driver.

An LLC may cover you if an employee (not YOU) is driving.

The only thing that will cover you in an accident is sufficient and correct insurance.


----------

